# 99254 Commercial 99222 Medicare POS



## bill2doc (Nov 19, 2011)

Can I use these codes (depending on the carrier) with place of service 23?  My Surgeon is often called to the ER to make a decision for surgery.  Ie. abdominal pain, decision for surgery.  While the patient is not technicially admitted, I'm confused if this is a consult as that is what he is doing or ER visit...???  patient later admitted for Op.  Sometimes by my surgery doc, sometimes admitted by attending...confussed


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 19, 2011)

if your doc does not admit the patient then you use the er visit levels, if your doc admits the patient then you use intial visit level.  This is covered in the MC manual under er services.


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you...my doc owes me some details !!


----------

